# Needing a comfirmation critique on a possible buy



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I think he looks balanced enough. I really wish that QH breeders would stop breeding a straight leg! Your pictures don't indicate that he likes people much. Do you have any more to post that show this? Can't really tell, but I'm not sure about his attitude. Back to his build, nice back, nice round quarters, looks like he could crouch down on his quarters and do a good roll back.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

He looks a little light muscled on the back end for a roping horse, but that may just be because he's not in condition. He has a short, thick neck, but that shouldn't be a hinderance for what you would use him for.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

He probably goes back to Candy's Old Man, just like our Candy's Dixie Boy (barn name: Scooter) does. Candy's Old Man was halter bred, hence the posty legs. Both your guy and mine have those long pasterns, and are pretty much built just alike. 

Scooter is a real sweet heart. Couldn't ask for a better temperment. We haven't done much with him, which is a shame, but are hoping to send him to the trainer's come spring. He was broke to ride a few years ago, but because he's such a big guy, and was...at the time... a stallion, daughter and her hubby were a little afraid of him, and he took advantage of it. 

If they have the same temperment, he will make you a nice using horse...


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, from the picture he seems like he is fidgety being tied. But fixable, he's a friend of our's and is selling him for a thousand. This weekend we may go see him, mabye ride. I'm going with him because he's a beginner and I suppose I would be intermediate as far as riding, but handling I do know more about. He has never free ridden a day in his life lol. I plan to ask them to leave him out so we can wach him be caught and tied and tackex up and all thay. And about his butt not being in shape, I noticed that but that can be fixed with some up hill riding and all 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

A four year old isn't going to be suitable for a beginner.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

If your friend is a beginner I deffinitely do not agree with you guys looking at this particular horse. He seems slightly nervous just being tied up. I would suggest looking for a good middle aged been there rope horse that hasn't been to heavily worked on roping that this guy can learn on


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

In confOrmation  he is a bit long in the back and a bit straight behind. I would not think he would be a good heading horse (too light and not handy enough). He might heel OK. 

A four year old is typically too young and inexperienced for a beginning rider. It would be far better to get a horse that is mostly retired from competition but who can still work to learn on. I have seen good seasoned horses in their teens being used as horses for learning.


----------



## Hennessy (Sep 22, 2011)

Idk. I got my horse when he was only almost a year old and to be quite honest, I think it depends on the horse's actual demeanor whether or not her friend will be able to 'handle' the horse itself. I mean, if it's got a gentle and willing nature to it, yeah, he'll be fine, young or not. But if it's got attitude and loves to put up a fight, then perhaps he's out of his league. Don't let age fool ya, look for personality and how willing they are to work with you. I know some horses that are in their twenties and still a pain in the butt to deal with. Age is a number, personality is what makes up a horse. 

Another thing is that the more you work with the horse and bond with it, and respect it, the more willing the animal will be to do as you ask. Then of course, I'm sure most horse owners know such things. I just hope your friend bears patience and a lot of love because for a first time horse owner, it's not always easy. 

Yet at the same time, the horse itself has been trained and worked, so I think your friend should do just fine, if he can work with whatever kinks there are with the horse and adapt. Again.. Personality is what makes the horse buyable or not.


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

Personality is one factor to consider. Even the "sweetest" horse will not know how to act if someone knowledgeable doesn't set up boundaries and teach him what is acceptable. Personality can majorly help or detriment the training process, but in no way substitute. I have seen some very "broke" young horses that inexperienced riders could safely ride, however they were the exception, not the normal, and had already gone through proficient training. That being said, I don't see why someone who has never even properly ridden a horse would decide to not only buy one... But buy a young roping horse. Why don't you suggest riding lessons, or even a free lease to an older horse to see if your friend is even really serious about commitment to a horse? It just worries me that he's never even ridden before on his own and has already decided on a discipline and on buying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I do believe I asked for a crit on the horse, not advice about his riding. Not to come off rude, but he does ride my horse. And is learning just from watching me handle my head strong mare. I think age means nothing. I trained a 3 year old who was an angel, and hated riding my 19 year old mare. I am going to ride him also, and see uf he is too strong for him. We have another horse we are looking at, also he is about to turn five. This one gets a training refresher every few months. So personally I feel he would be fine. My friend is also a very persistant person who i think would be just fine because he has more pacience than I do..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Thanks for the responses, from the picture he seems like he is fidgety being tied. But fixable, he's a friend of our's and is selling him for a thousand. This weekend we may go see him, mabye ride. I'm going with him because he's a beginner and I suppose I would be intermediate as far as riding, but handling I do know more about. He has never free ridden a day in his life lol. I plan to ask them to leave him out so we can wach him be caught and tied and tackex up and all thay. And about his butt not being in shape, I noticed that but that can be fixed with some up hill riding and all
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not to be rude, but you can't really expect to tell us this and just not get a comment on it. While advice was not questioned many of us are simply concerned, only trying to help. I'm sorry I assumed that he wasn't at least getting riding experience on your horse, as when you said "he has never free ridden before" made it sound like he has only been on a horse via hand walk or lunge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hennessy (Sep 22, 2011)

Just make sure that his persistence doesn't lead to a hot temper and that he's able to remain patient and calm. Months or even years of training could all be spoiled due to a bad encounter due to one losing their temper. You learn this when you work with Horse rescue.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

He definantly has patience, more than me matter of fact. And I do appreciate you guys trying to help, but I wouldn"t let him get a horse that I feel is too much fro him. I know how badly that can turn out, I hadn't met the horse yet, that's why he is still considered a "possible buy" and we plan to ride him more than once also. He has another horse on the same property who seems much more friendly, but I wouldn't judge a horses personality by a picture.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The horse doesn't have any glaring faults that would indicate he could break down easy. Looks like a decent horse.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Thanks for the responses, from the picture he seems like he is fidgety being tied. But fixable, he's a friend of our's and is selling him for a thousand. This weekend we may go see him, mabye ride. I'm going with him because he's a beginner and I suppose I would be intermediate as far as riding, but handling I do know more about. He has never free ridden a day in his life lol. I plan to ask them to leave him out so we can wach him be caught and tied and tackex up and all thay. And about his butt not being in shape, I noticed that but that can be fixed with some up hill riding and all
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Horse's conformation can be great and I can tell you all you want to hear about his potential but the bottom line is, if it's not a good fit for the rider, it's not a good match. Sorry but not worth the thousand or even the headache. 

Like someone said, look for an older more broke horse. Even the fact that he is fidgety when tied tells me a huge no-go. Simply because your rider is a beginner. IMO anyway, he _looks_ too flighty. And I don't like his eyes. Looks unconfident and impatient.


----------



## Hennessy (Sep 22, 2011)

thing is that you can't judge a book by its cover and I'm sure they'll figure out the horse's demeanor when they get to see them. I'm sure things will go just fine and the young lady will find her friend a good horse. To me, I think the horse had fine conformation and in honest opinion, in the one picture.. it doesn't look like he's fidgity.. It looks more like he's swatting a fly from his ankles. The horse will be seen and weighed though, so in the end it's all up to the boy and the horse to decide whether they're meant to be lifelong partners or not.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you Hennessy. I do agree with what you said. I plan to do everything to him down to fly spray to be sure he can handle every day things. I appreciae agreeing with me


----------



## Hennessy (Sep 22, 2011)

Glad to be of help, dear. Good luck with the horse and your friend.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

We ended up trying a different horse because I didnt like the way Candy man wasnt in your pocket. And bc he hasmd dumped a guy the day before. But we have another hoRse we wanna try who is 13, there is a video of him and he seems pretty sound
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hennessy (Sep 22, 2011)

Wishing you the best of luck and safety. 

~Hennessy


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I was just last night wanting to ask how it turned out. I'm glad you have a second option and found out more about the first horse.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, I would have updated sooner but I have been busy. Im not sure when we will go see this other horse, maybe this weekend. I will let ya'll know how it does  that second horse we rode, we decided not to because he bucked some. His bit was too small, I just felt the owner wasn't very experienced and this horse probably had holes in his training, Although he was a sweetie for everything else 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

